# Carrying non military issue knives



## Josh_Robertson (20 Jan 2012)

Hi,
I'm currently waiting on hearing back about my application to RMC for September. And I have two questions: 1. I have a fairly extensive collection of knives, several that I have come to be very accustomed to from hunting, camping, hiking ect. will it be an issue if I bring a couple to RMC with the intention of adding one to my kit during basic training and/or field ops? 

2. A good buddy of mine is being sworn in (Reserves - The Canadian Scottish Regiment) and I would like to get him a commemorative gift. I was thinking something like this http://sogknives.com/store/SE-37.html with a custom engraving on it. Will he be able to carry this with him? also what kind of carry system should I get it with? I was thinking something that was MOLLE compatible but I'm not sure if the CF even uses that system.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Jan 2012)

Josh_Robertson said:
			
		

> with the intention of adding one to my kit during basic training and/or field ops?



Leave the knives at home. This is not some sort of Rambo tryout. When you are all grown up and fully trained, you will know what you need and what your unit allows.


----------



## Sadukar09 (20 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Leave the knives at home. This is not some sort of Rambo tryout. When you are all grown up and fully trained, you will know what you need and what your unit allows.


Plus the standard issue Gerber multitool is probably sufficient for training.


----------



## Scott (20 Jan 2012)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> Plus the standard issue Gerber multitool is probably sufficient for training.



If you don't have it taken from you within the first three days for almost cutting digits off*






*I served with a guy who was threatened with a QL4 Gerber course when they first came out.


----------



## Rogo (20 Jan 2012)

Sadukar09 said:
			
		

> Plus the standard issue Gerber multitool is probably sufficient for training.



St Jean didn't issue us the gerber.....I recommend a small locking blade knife not in excess of 4inches or so.   No need for anything that big even, especially in Farnham but a knife is surely essential.


----------



## RangerRay (20 Jan 2012)

On my course:

First thing they did, was take away any and all non-issue blades.  Their reasoning: "This is a very stressful course and everyone will be under a lot of pressure.  We don't want anyone to get hurt because buddy loses it".

The next thing they do is issue everyone bayonets to keep in their lockers...

EDIT TO ADD:

My advice: leave them at home.


----------



## ballz (20 Jan 2012)

We did not get issued Gerbers, either. I showed up with a Leatherman and our course WO said we were allowed to keep multi-tools. I was happy I had it, and some of my peers wished they did. Eventually a few of them ended up buying their own.

I wouldn't show up with anything more than a multi-tool... there's a better chance they'll take it, and there's not a whole lot of field craft involved in the course, nothing a good multi-tool can't handle.


----------



## Zoomie (20 Jan 2012)

Josh_Robertson said:
			
		

> and I would like to get him a commemorative gift.


Get him fold-up knife that costs less than $20.  That way, when he loses it, he won't feel so bad.  Big, straight blades like that SOG knife will only end up being a PITA when he tries to access it on his belt under all his gear (he won't be able to wear it attached to his gear - gotta be the same as the guy beside you).


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jan 2012)

Everyone here is giving you great advice. If you show up with something that will draw attention; it will draw attention.

If you start talking about "being good with knives" or your knife skills or whatever people will make fun of you and you won't hear the end of it.
Wait until you're trained to pull out your +5 dragonslayer.  

Multipliers are life savers- one recently saved me a 23 KM walk in -30C 

As for a gift for your buddy.  Personally I don't think there is anything that bad about big straight blade knives (I carry one in the field and was thinking of buying the one in your link) but a friend recently bought me a CRKT M16SF (Or something liek that)  knife. It's not a huge blade as I'm sure you know but the sentiment behind it means I never leave the house without it now, civi street or the field.  
If you scale down a little your friend can carry it off work as well.


----------



## ballz (20 Jan 2012)

Fack I never even looked at the link for the gift. That knife, IMHO, is waaaay too long to be practical. I have the SOG Seal Pup Elite, the smaller version, 4.85" blade I think.. and I got sick of it being on my belt in the field. That might be okay in the woods doing civilian stuff (which is why I bought the Seal Pup Elite, the decision was based on my civilian experiences in the woods), but with all the damn kit you're wearing in the field you don't want a big foot-long piece of steel on you. It gets in the way, and barely gets used. That's my opinion, of course,and most people that have posted in this thread have more military experience than me.

I now have a SOG folder with a 3.75" blade to keep on my tac-vest. Big enough for the jobs my Leatherman can't do, small enough to be practical / not to get in the way.


----------



## 2010newbie (20 Jan 2012)

ballz said:
			
		

> We did not get issued Gerbers, either. I showed up with a Leatherman and our course WO said we were allowed to keep multi-tools. I was happy I had it, and some of my peers wished they did. Eventually a few of them ended up buying their own.
> 
> I wouldn't show up with anything more than a multi-tool... there's a better chance they'll take it, and there's not a whole lot of field craft involved in the course, nothing a good multi-tool can't handle.



Ditto for my course, no issued Gerbers and many of us had Leathermans or small Gerber knives like this one:

http://www.gerbergear.com/Essentials/Knives/E-Z-Out-Jr-Knife_06551

Myself and another candidate had this Leatherman:

http://www.leatherman.com/product/MUT

None of us ever ran into any problems on BMOQ with these.  I wished I brought extra carbon scrapers for the MUT though, mine broke fairly quickly.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jan 2012)

Buy a $20 Canadian Tire jobby for your initial courses.  If you pass and all that, then look at some gucci stuff/use what you get issued.  Don't show up looking like a kit-slut before you even get issued a gitch.

 :2c:


----------



## GnyHwy (20 Jan 2012)

You do not need a knife for your initial training; if you do, the military will give you one.


----------



## GnyHwy (20 Jan 2012)

Just like a rifle.  If you are deemed worthy, you will get one of those too.


----------



## Rogo (22 Jan 2012)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> You do not need a knife for your initial training; if you do, the military will give you one.



We already established that St Jean is supposed to issue you one....they are not issuing them.


----------



## Josh_Robertson (22 Jan 2012)

Some great advise here, and lots to take into consideration. Just wanted to mention I didn't have the intention of sounding like a rambo wanna be, I think a knife is a tool... and possibly one of your most important for civilian wood craft. But the multi tool comments are really helpful I hadn't thought to bring mine.

Cheers


----------



## Scott (22 Jan 2012)

Do not do/bring *anything* that will make you stand out.

That's as simple as it gets and it applies for every single situation.

You're going to get enough cock just for showing up. Don't ask for more.


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Jan 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> Do not do/bring *anything* that will make you stand out.
> 
> That's as simple as it gets and it applies for every single situation.
> 
> You're going to get enough **** just for showing up. Don't ask for more.



Sage words.  But if you just have to have something, as others have suggested make it a multi tool.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jan 2012)

Josh_Robertson said:
			
		

> and possibly one of your most important for civilian wood craft.



You are not joining a wood hobby club so, please, put aside what you think you know.

Good luck.


----------



## dogger1936 (22 Jan 2012)

Ahhh Knife guy. I think every course has one. The guys who shows up with a bag full of knifes that he uses while practicing bush craft at home. Leave the knifes home, don't bother buying a multitool. I showed up to basic with a second hand suit and a boot brush and did just fine. They didnt issue out gerbers back then either. IIRC once into the field portion they gave each section 1 gerber for usage; and honestly I think it was buried in someones kit in fear of misplacing it.

During a couple deployments and years in the field I have yet to find use for a knife that wasn't issued. I've used the gerber a few times but usually just stuck it in my kit somewhere. And on occasion used the issued machete to  clear a spot on the ground to sleep.

The military gives you MOST everything you need to do your job (they no longer have the issued watches which IMHO sucks...as I found out in panjuai when my watch broke. Luckly the ANA sourced me one locally for 1$ that has a excellent "adpust" button.). 

I wouldn't waste money on anything prior to basic.


----------



## dogger1936 (23 Jan 2012)

He was always entertaining. The ones I've encountered always had some form of Japanese sword as well. It always had (insert interesting battlefield usage here).


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Jan 2012)

You would have loved the assassin I bumped into.  Cpl working as enemy force for a PLQ course. This guy had 6 knives on him.  Not all smal ones either.

Boot knife. 
Knife strapped to his theigh. 
two on his belt. 
Empty scabbard (don't want to even guess where the knife was)
Knife upside down on his tacvest (Kbar vietnam style) and;
knife  hanging around his neck.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Jan 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> You would have loved the assassin I bumped into.  Cpl working as enemy force for a PLQ course. This guy had 6 knives on him.  Not all smal ones either.
> 
> Boot knife.
> Knife strapped to his theigh.
> ...



The only thing cooler that 4 popped collars is 6-knives guy...............


----------



## Redeye (23 Jan 2012)

Was he PLF? I totally know that guy.



			
				Grimaldus said:
			
		

> You would have loved the assassin I bumped into.  Cpl working as enemy force for a PLQ course. This guy had 6 knives on him.  Not all smal ones either.
> 
> Boot knife.
> Knife strapped to his theigh.
> ...


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Jan 2012)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Was he PLF? I totally know that guy.



Didn't see his headress.  Shorter, filipino-ish maybe?  Petawawa GD in 2009
Why does he carry an empty knife scabbard? So he has a place for a knife when he takes one away from his opponent as a trophy?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Jan 2012)

The stereotype of a "knife fanatic" as a usually young, dumb male who harbors latent insecurities is not always the truth.  I haven't seen many but two always come to mind.  One's actions (back in the mid 1970s) resulted in the carrying of all non-issued sheath knives being banned in 1 CBG.  During a BAA ex in the Sarcee trg area, he became a little exhuberent while playing enemy force (even though he wasn't supposed to be with them) and nearly severed the thumb of a 1 Fd Amb MCpl MSE Op.  What made it more strange was that he was a doctor and the CO (. . . Rene in the bush).

It's odd that the other knife nut I ran across was also a doctor, but in the USAF.  I met him on a cold dark night on the ramp at Ramstein Air Base.  An evac flight from downrange (it was during Desert Storm) had recently arrived and we were unloading the patients and moving them into the ASF.  As I was surveying the activities, an individual left the plane and came over to me with a couple of questions about onward evac to hospital.  Though he was dressed in typical flying clothing (flight suit and jacket), he was also wearing webbing and a helmet.  There were knives attached (hilt down) to each of the shoulder straps, a knife was on each hip and smaller knives strapped to each of his boots (his flight suit was bloused over his boots).  It took some control not to laugh in this senior officer's face.

Is having a non-issued knife useful; I would have to stongly agree.  I've had one and have been carrying the same item since the late 1970s (both in uniform and out).  I've used it frequently on course, on exercise and on operations.  I bought it at the Sally Ann in Lahr (actually I bought a couple - they were only a few marks each).  It's a Swiss Army penknife (a very small blade, a file/screwdriver, a scissors, a toothpick and a tweezer).  Most often it's on my keychain, though I have also clipped one to my dogtag chain on occasion.  I've occasionly carried a belt knife in the field and when we were issued multi-tools that also became an item to consider, but no other edged implement has been as useful as that tiny little red knife.


----------



## LordSnow (24 Jan 2012)

Bring your multi-tool, the 2ish inch blade is enough. When you eventually end up in the field you will have a bayonet which your course staff will make you carry and that can handle anything your multi-tool can't. 

I have a knife guy in my platoon he carries three knives one being an 8" fileting monster as well as leatherman and gerber multi-tools, and two flashlights. Looks ridiculous, well it use to till his Sgt got wind of it and put an end to it all.


----------



## Remius (24 Jan 2012)

Years ago on a forced march on the field portion of a course, this kid was having one heck of a hard time.  Half way through he asked me if he could ditch some kit in the woods and go back for it later.  Needless to say the answer was no (there may have been some expletives used).  It was a bit strange because he was in pretty good shape.  Mind you for some, a first BFT can be rough.  Anyway he made it through but at the end I went to check his ruck and could barely get it above my knees.  I got him to open it up and you should have seen the junk in there.  Among the many useless items he also had a hatchet, a camp stove, pot set, one of those collapsable shovels, a rambo style knife (you know with the compass on the end) and about a half dozen throwing knives  :facepalm:

He basically said he had the throwing knives "just in case".  I guess he had heard about the drop ninjas that roam the forests of pettawawa....


----------



## Robert0288 (24 Jan 2012)

We had one guy on course this summer who insisted that his collapsible shovel is the best thing known to mankind.  He even sharpend the edges for some strange reason to turn into a shovel/hatchet/knife/sword combo.  Our staff found out, laughed, and then told him to dig a hole with it.  The shovel part failed.  Then he was asked to cut a small branch with it.  The sharpened part failed.  I think it broke the next day when he tried to dig a trench with it, or start a fire, or chop down a tree I can't remember which.


----------



## Thompson_JM (24 Jan 2012)

Knife guys are always good for a laugh....

I've bought/carried/tried out more then a few in my 13 years... I've found that in Garrison there is rarely ever a need to carry any more then the multi-tool (issued Gerber, or a Leatherman if you're fancy...) and a simple, sturdy folding blade pocket knife... I use a Gerber with a Tanto blade semi serrated... I would get a better high end knife but so far this is holding up... 

In the field I carry a SOG Seal pup on my TV and it has come in handy many a time. 

I've yet to see a need to carry anything with a blade larger then 6".... Hell, I dont even keep my bayonet on the TV most times as its large clumsy and just gets in the way... 

To each their own, but as a mechanised support troop there is no need for a Rambo knife,  or a Samurai Katana, or a Roman Gladius or anything like that.... We have rifles for a reason.... 

My belief is that if you want to carry some sort of "High Speed Special Ops Commando Knife" maybe you should apply, pass, and become a "High Speed Special Ops Commando" first....  Over there I never say any of the CSOR or JTF guys I ran across carrying any giant fighting knives... 

Just my .02 though.


----------



## Remius (24 Jan 2012)

Using a Gerber Crucial.  Smaller and lighter than the issued one and the components are on the outside. Plus the needle nose pliers are somewhat better.  Also have a foldable pocket knife for quick work here and there.  It's also half serrated and tanto style.  Does the trick.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jan 2012)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> We had one guy on course this summer who insisted that his collapsible shovel is the best thing known to mankind.  He even sharpend the edges for some strange reason to turn into a shovel/hatchet/knife/sword combo.  Our staff found out, laughed, and then told him to dig a hole with it.  The shovel part failed.  Then he was asked to cut a small branch with it.  The sharpened part failed.  I think it broke the next day when he tried to dig a trench with it, or start a fire, or chop down a tree I can't remember which.



I attended the BSERE course at CFSSAT, 17 Wing.  For cutting tools, we had a Laplander saw (awesome piece of kit) and a folding e-tool, somewhat sharpened on one edge.  I cut down numerous hardwood and softwood trees with this, and used it to de-limb them, and that instance it was perfect and allowed me to work smarter not harder.  I can't imagine how long the laplander alone would have taken me, particularly on the de-limbing part.  This was all we had to build a lean-to, smoke generator, etc.

The key is to hold the thing by the shaft as close as you can to the shovel head, and to NOT use too much force.  If you do those 2 things, its a great piece of kit for more than just digging.

Not that you expect to be in a survival situation on many FTXs...


----------



## CountDC (24 Jan 2012)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Was he PLF? I totally know that guy.



Oh please tell me the PLF has not dropped to the level that they would allow that.


----------



## Rogo (24 Jan 2012)

Buddy of mine got one of these (if memory serves) years back from a CF mbr family friend who picked this up at an American PX in Afghanistan...   Either way it's under 4inches and was a really nice knife if one ever has the desire for a nice locking blade.    http://www.crkt.com/M16-14-Desert-Big-Dog-Tan-Tanto-AutoLAWKS-Combo-Edge?&search_id=1073763

If the OP wants to get his friend a knife, I don't see why you'd need anything more than this.


----------



## Pusser (24 Jan 2012)

As I recall from reading "All Quiet on the Western Front" (albeit 25 years ago), the German Army started issuing saw-toothed bayonets to soldiers at one point during WWI.  The usual routine for new troops arriving at the front was for the veterans to immediately take the saw-toothed bayonets away from them and replace them with the older straight blades.  They would then dispose of the saw-tooth blades.  The reason?  They had found some of their dead comrades in no-man's land with various bits sawn of them.  

Sometimes if a weapon is too nasty, your enemy may turn it against you.


----------



## Scott (25 Jan 2012)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Oh please tell me the PLF has not dropped to the level that they would allow that.



You missed the 90's?


----------



## lethalLemon (25 Jan 2012)

Wow, I didn't realize that our country had declared war on Manbearpig.



http://youtu.be/xf69EEL3WBk


----------



## CountDC (25 Jan 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> You missed the 90's?



With PLF yes, I was an 80's child.


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Jan 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Buddy of mine got one of these (if memory serves) years back from a CF mbr family friend who picked this up at an American PX in Afghanistan...   Either way it's under 4inches and was a really nice knife if one ever has the desire for a nice locking blade.    http://www.crkt.com/M16-14-Desert-Big-Dog-Tan-Tanto-AutoLAWKS-Combo-Edge?&search_id=1073763
> 
> If the OP wants to get his friend a knife, I don't see why you'd need anything more than this.



This is the one knife I carry.


----------



## Spooks (25 Jan 2012)

To the OP,

I have a 4" SOG 'hunting style' knife. It worked super handy for all the RQMS jobs I had and was really happy with it. My unit's SOP was 'if it is worn on your belt and it is concealed by your tunic, then it is okay' (the exception was a jump knife which had to be earned).

The guys thought is was really nice and I had compliment galore on it...

...then it was stolen.

Lesson: if your friend wishes to wear a knife, he should be prepared that it may go missing one day. IMHO, sentimental stuff shouldn't be worn daily.


----------



## BernDawg (25 Jan 2012)

I spent 26 yrs in the CF, the first 15 in the Infantry. I always carried a knife but I found that as I grew older and wiser the knife got smaller and more practical.  
I finally settled on my Gerber and a Spyderco Endura for all of my related cutting tasks and carried both for the last 11 years of my CF career and still do when I'm stomping around in the bush.


----------



## Rogo (26 Jan 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> This is the one knife I carry.



If Seggie carries that M-16 knife (be it in combat or prying dashboards out in car fires) then its good enough for you...who ever the OP was.


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jan 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> If Seggie carries that M-16 knife (be it in combat or prying dashboards out in car fires) then its good enough for you...who ever the OP was.



The Berber multi tool did that. I didn't have that knife at the time.


----------



## Rogo (26 Jan 2012)

Ah, well point still stands in a way.  If you carry it now then it must be worth its weight.


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (1 Feb 2012)

A good knife is the Fallkniven F1. That's what I carry when I go camping.


----------



## Redeye (1 Feb 2012)

0ttoDestruct carries one of these, a Morakniv Clipper. It's a phenomenal blade. I have a Grohman #4 but I've switched to carrying this, and plan to pick up a good folder (CRKT likely) at some point, just haven't gotten around to it, as something just to keep in my pocket. I have a classic Swiss Army knife that I've had since I was 13, I may just stick with that too.

http://www.moraofsweden.se/index.php?cid=321&ssel=14


----------



## Scott (1 Feb 2012)

I first started using a CRKT as my rope wrench almost ten years ago. I still have that knife and it goes everywhere with me. Good kit from CRKT.


----------



## q_1966 (18 Feb 2012)

We didn't get to use a knife in BMQ in St. Jean, had to cut string to tie hoochies with bic razors...actually kind of reminded me of the Cadet Leader Course where the same thing happened...only we were children then.

I used a marlin spike generally more than any knife (other than a kitchen knife) works better than using an old fork for untying knots 

http://www.worldknives.com/products/wichard-glow-in-the-dark-sailors-folding-knife-w10062-2486.html
Mine was blue and black, it really is a great knife comes with folding marlin spike and shackel key.

The Victorinox Swiss Army Rescue tool has a very solid blade, seatbelt cutter and wind shield breaker
http://www.swissknivesexpress.com/blreto.html

The standard issue sea knife looks like this but crappyer http://www.ragweedforge.com/bushcraft-signal.jpg

These blades are popular on board ship, even harder to find are the issued versions kicking around (issued knives have a stock code or some kind of number on it).
http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/r3s.html

For those that were crazy enough to jump out of a perfectly good airplane
www.commando.org/2007/07/09/40th-anniversary-cdn-airborne-regt-jump-knife/


----------



## Nemo888 (18 Feb 2012)

Actually one of the most useful knives I ever owned is like the Marlin Spike. It was ancient when my dad had it. It is a spike but one side has an edge ground into it. It is just a little pocket knife with most of the blade ground off. We used to call them bokers. I think my dad told me it was a really popular design at the turn of the century. Holds and edge better than many of the high tech looking crap that gets sold now. I think it was made in Solingen before any of us were born. It looks like it wouldn't be useful but if I'm not thinking self defense or needing to slice bread(MRE pb and j, yum) it is my most used and versatile knife .

I like an overthick, slightly oversized tactical folder. I like knives that feel like they have pry bar sturdyness. I tend to mistreat them like a red headed stepchild.


----------



## Scott (18 Feb 2012)

Get Nautical said:
			
		

> We didn't get to use a knife in BMQ in St. Jean, had to cut string to tie hoochies with bic razors...actually kind of reminded me of the Cadet Leader Course where the same thing happened...only we were children then.
> 
> I used a marlin spike generally more than any knife (other than a kitchen knife) works better than using an old fork for untying knots
> 
> ...



I rarely get pedantic, but windshields need a saw, it would take some effort just to break one. You're likely thinking of a carbide flail or spring loaded punch for taking out tempered glass. The way we take windshields is to ram a small hole and then saw it out. This is due to the construction of the windshield.

In my cargo pockets I carry an all in one tool: hose spanner, storz key, gas cock wrench, med gas cock wrench, doorstop, seatbelt cutter, window breaker. Folds into something about the size of brass knuckles, maybe a little bigger. Best 40 bucks I have ever spent and it's been used hundreds of times.


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Feb 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> In my cargo pockets I carry an all in one tool: hose spanner, storz key, gas **** wrench, med gas **** wrench, doorstop, seatbelt cutter, window breaker. Folds into something about the size of brass knuckles, maybe a little bigger. Best 40 bucks I have ever spent and it's been used hundreds of times.


Sounds interesting.  What is the brand name and where did you get it from? 


I've just purchased a CRKT Knife on ebay.  The price was far cheaper than it would cost me here in Canada.  
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CRKT-Knives-A-O-Ignitor-Get-A-Way-Driver-Bonus-Pack-T5-T6-T8-T10-Knife-CR6850GC-/390377101844?pt=Collectible_Knives&hash=item5ae449da14


----------



## Scott (18 Feb 2012)

It's called a Res-Q-Rench and it's made by Task Force Tips (a personal favourite of mine)

http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_740_tft_res_q_rench_folding_spanner_multi_tool/

It's more bulky than a brass folding spanner but it has all of the features listed plus it'll crank open foam containers in a big hurry if you know what you're doing. Mine has been in service since 2000 and has done just about everything it's designed for and quite a number of things it hasn't been designed for. It also managed to fix a pooched posh air shutoff on an Osh Kosh during the Kelowna fires, thus saving our truck from burning, and it's pried an educator apart when it became gummed up with FFFP. 

20 bucks? Screaming deal for such a valuable tool.

I carry more tools on an off again/on again basis but I end up getting pissed off at them and drifting 'em in a corner.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Feb 2012)

I was issued one of these. I have to admit, I don't use it much anymore.


----------



## Redeye (18 Feb 2012)

I can't seem to find my Gerber, and Trail Shop in Halifax didn't have the CRKT knife I wanted in stock, but they did have the very nifty ZillaTool Jr.

http://www.crkt.com/Zilla-Tool-Jr-Black-Handle-Bead-Blast-Finish

So I picked one of those up. nice and light.


----------



## Scott (18 Feb 2012)

This is my CRKT. KISS is right. http://www.crkt.com/KISS A little bit of 550 cord and it just hangs off my harness or stays in a pocket.


----------



## q_1966 (18 Feb 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I was issued one of these. I have to admit, I don't use it much anymore.



This style of knife, found in my great uncles fishing kit, (was a Stoker Petty Officer in the RCN during the War) had his service number and name stamped or punched on it) 





http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/390574-belgian-military-sailor-1951-folding-knife


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Feb 2012)

All BMQ students should buy this green beret knife

http://www.knifeworks.com/chrisreevegreenberet7blade.aspx


----------



## Redeye (18 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> All BMQ students should buy this green beret knife
> 
> http://www.knifeworks.com/chrisreevegreenberet7blade.aspx



And carry it exclusively between their teeth.


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Feb 2012)

How are you going to eat snakes with a knife between your teeth?


----------



## Sadukar09 (18 Feb 2012)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> How are you going to eat snakes with a knife between your teeth?


Through sheer will power.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Feb 2012)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I I tend to mistreat them like a red headed stepchild.



I thought you were the RH stepchild.......


----------



## Nemo888 (20 Feb 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I thought you were the RH stepchild.......


Wait a minute. That explains a lot. But mommy told me,...  :crybaby:


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Feb 2012)

I carry (everywhere I go) a Swiss-army (Victorinox) Mechanic.  I've been carrying one since before I joined the mob.  Best knife, most used tool I own.  







This knife has opened more equipment cabinets, repaired more loose widgets and has more miles on it than most cars.  Love it.  Wouldn't trade it for anything.  Simple (recent) addition of a micro-LED light to the key-ring has made it even handier.

When on ship, I (like most sailors) also carry a DH Russel belt knife.  






http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/r3s.html

What do you need for basic training?  Whatever the staff give you.

NS


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Feb 2012)

Are sailors issued the "C" model sheath w/spike?

http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/r3s.html

I have owned the "jump knife" for years and it hangs off a belt loop whenever I am in the woods, hiking, fishing, etc.  Aside from having a few extra rivets punched into the sheath (belt loop and 1 extra in the lower part), all I've done to it is sharpen it and put a braided 550 cord lanyard on it.  Still holds a nice edge after 10+ years.  Other than that, I carry a Gerber on my backpack on the hip belt.  I guess I've never seen to need to carry a katana-type blade.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Feb 2012)

Engineer PBO's are supposed to get the one with the spike too.....


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Feb 2012)

The Grohman knives are too "expensive" so the CF went and bought copies of them, had fancy engravings put on the side, and you can have them issued to you by temp loan card when you do your in routine on ship.  

The "issued" knife looks like a filleting/de-boning knife, and the one I got had a cheap leatherette sheath.  I never used it.  Ever.

If you want to save a few $$, you can take a spin up to Pictou and buy direct from the factory....got mine at %50 off because of a small ding in the wood.

NS


----------



## jollyjacktar (20 Feb 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> If you want to save a few $$, you can take a spin up to Pictou and buy direct from the factory....got mine at %50 off because of a small ding in the wood.
> 
> NS


The way the price of gas keeps going up, those savings will be less and less.     

I was issued one of these knives as a keeper on a previous ship.  A great shipboard knife you'd not go wrong there.  If I was buying one though I would go for the model that had a bos'n spike with it.  

I did use the cheap POS that you mentioned as well.  Did not keep an edge worth a damn.  Must have been a really great deal for some supply buyer as you got what you paid for obviously.


----------



## q_1966 (20 Feb 2012)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> The Grohman knives are too "expensive" so the CF went and bought copies of them, had fancy engravings put on the side, and you can have them issued to you by temp loan card when you do your in routine on ship.
> 
> The "issued" knife looks like a filleting/de-boning knife, and the one I got had a cheap leatherette sheath.  I never used it.  Ever.
> 
> ...


You pretty much have to "know a guy" to get the CF issued Grohman, it's not given out regular basis. You might get it's cheap plastic handled and sheathed replacement though. Regardless it's still easier and probably better to buy a good knife yourself.


----------



## NavyShooter (21 Feb 2012)

Too true.  I was going to use my "posting present" from one ship (49 months onboard = decent $$$ to use at the canteen) but of course, the canteen was out of stock on them.  C'est la vie.  Hence my drive to Pictou.


----------



## BernDawg (21 Feb 2012)

Grohmann Army knife

 $80 online here - 

http://ca.wholesalesports.com/storefront/knives-tools/fixed/-3-forces-army/prod77499.html


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (5 May 2012)

Oh how I loved my Grohmann DH Russel #3 complete with the leather sheath and the original box. I got it as a birthday present one year. I still have it to this day and it still keeps a wonderful edge. I remember that before I got the DH Russel #3, I used to carry a big Buck pigsticker. No idea why I carried it. I guess it had to do with an FNG OCdt desperately grasping for credibility.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 May 2012)

BadEnoughDude said:
			
		

> Oh how I loved my Grohmann DH Russel #3 complete with the leather sheath and the original box. I got it as a birthday present one year. I still have it to this day and it still keeps a wonderful edge. I remember that before I got the DH Russel #3, I used to carry a big Buck pigsticker. No idea why I carried it. I guess it had to do with an FNG OCdt desperately grasping for credibility.



I'm glad you're creaming your jeans over a substandard knife.

Yeah, it's cool, but it ain't the kick ass motherfucker you thought, when you bought it.

You are not a knife fighter. Don't die pretending to be one,


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (5 May 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I'm glad you're creaming your jeans over a substandard knife.
> 
> Yeah, it's cool, but it ain't the kick ass motherfucker you thought, when you bought it.
> 
> You are not a knife fighter. Don't die pretending to be one,



That was uncalled for. I was just saying how I liked the knife. I never alluded to being a knife-fighter. Srsly what's your problem? What are you some kind of internet tough guy whose e-peen depends on you putting down less experienced members of the forum? Like seriously, how do you even equate me getting that knife AS A GIFT to my innate desire to be a knife fighter? Way to hit the nail on the head, Sigmund , Freud!


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 May 2012)

Settle this with a knife fight!


----------



## BadEnoughDudeRescueRonny (5 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Settle this with a knife fight!



I agree! Oh wait, didn't recceguy tell me that I'm not a knife fighter, so I shouldn't die pretending to be one  . I guess this debate will have to be settled the old fashioned way: pistols at dawn. I demand satisfaction! Of course, recceguy would likely have some snide remark to make about that too. Likely he'll settle this the new-fashioned way: by striking me down with a banhammer  .


----------



## TN2IC (5 May 2012)

We want action. Pictures of this knife fight, or recceguy leaves milnet.ca FOREVER....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 May 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 May 2012)

BadEnoughDude said:
			
		

> That was uncalled for. I was just saying how I liked the knife. I never alluded to being a knife-fighter. Srsly what's your problem? What are you some kind of internet tough guy whose e-peen depends on you putting down less experienced members of the forum? Like seriously, how do you even equate me getting that knife AS A GIFT to my innate desire to be a knife fighter? Way to hit the nail on the head, Sigmund , Freud!



No. Quite simply, you've been a pain in our butts before and we've been nice enough to let it go.

Now, you're back, and we're not about to tolerate the same bullshit again.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 May 2012)

Stinky Finger said:
			
		

> We want action. Pictures of this knife fight, or recceguy leaves milnet.ca FOREVER....



You're on the radar also.


----------



## GAP (5 May 2012)

I think there are a couple of trolls who need to go find a new playground...... :


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 May 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> I think there are a couple of trolls who need to go find a new playground...... :



Somehow I rekon you're a Kabar man.

Me? I'm at a spiritual crossroads.  Torn between the gerber mk 2 and the Sog Seal/Seal pup.  

Did you actually see a lot of gerber Mk2s during the Vietnam war?


----------



## GAP (6 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Somehow I rekon you're a Kabar man.
> 
> Me? I'm at a spiritual crossroads.  Torn between the gerber mk 2 and the Sog Seal/Seal pup.
> 
> Did you actually see a lot of gerber Mk2s during the Vietnam war?



no


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 May 2012)

Weird, I read it was nearly as popular as the Kabar.

Interestingly there's some talk about taking the bayonet off the tacvest and stashing it to be brought out 'on order'.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Weird, I read it was nearly as popular as the Kabar.
> 
> Interestingly there's some talk about taking the bayonet off the tacvest and stashing it to be brought out 'on order'.



Makes sense since it just gets in the way in the current configuration ......


----------



## GAP (6 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Weird, I read it was nearly as popular as the Kabar.
> 
> Interestingly there's some talk about taking the bayonet off the tacvest and stashing it to be brought out 'on order'.



It was mainly the $$ involved and the delivery system. As a Sgt., I made $200.00/mo with $65.00 combat pay (tax free while in FMF PAC). The only delivery system was mail, very erratic, slow mail. You made do with what you had.....that does not say we didn't have our share of ninjasnipersealteamcommandos.......but they were mostly laughed out.....

but, like Jackie Gleason said, "The past was better remembered than lived"...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> It was mainly the $$ involved and the delivery system. As a Sgt., I made $200.00/mo with $65.00 combat pay (tax free while in FMF PAC). The only delivery system was mail, very erratic, slow mail. You made do with what you had.....that does not say we didn't have our share of ninjasnipersealteamcommandos.......but they were mostly laughed out.....
> 
> but, like Jackie Gleason said, "The past was better remembered than lived"...



Wow how times have changed since then, right Gap?

Now Sgts make between $2124 to 5390/month US (proposed 2012 base rates) depending on time in and pay grade....and combat pay is $225/month US


----------



## PuckChaser (6 May 2012)

Mail system is still slow and very erratic though!  >


----------



## GAP (6 May 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Wow how times have changed since then, right Gap?
> 
> Now Sgts make between 2124 to 5390/month (proposed 2012 base rates) depending on time in and pay grade....and combat pay is 225/month



There's a thread from about a year ago comparing US and Ca pay rates over the years....remember the US was a conscription army at that time.....If I remember correctly the CF at that time were paying something in the order of 1600-1700/month....an enormous sum in those times, but it was an all volunteer army then too.....

Times.....they do change.... :nod:

By the same token, I see pics of my sons in combat gear and wonder how they can carry it all on top of their ruck, et al......we had a flack jacket, helmet, ruck (with C rations, cans not bags) and weapons....and we suffered heat exhaustion even at that....


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 May 2012)

I had always thought the Kabar's were issued, my mistake.


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 May 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Makes sense since it just gets in the way in the current configuration ......



Sorry NFLD I'm not too sure what you mean by this?

Do you mean the placement of the bayonet is in a pretty silly spot?


----------



## NSDreamer (6 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Sorry NFLD I'm not too sure what you mean by this?
> 
> Do you mean the placement of the bayonet is in a pretty silly spot?



 Silly doesn't cover it, I'm still surprised I haven't heard of someone stabbing themselves by accident :/.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Sorry NFLD I'm not too sure what you mean by this?
> 
> Do you mean the placement of the bayonet is in a pretty silly spot?



Yes



			
				NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Silly doesn't cover it, I'm still surprised I haven't heard of someone stabbing themselves by accident :/.



 :goodpost:


----------



## Good2Golf (6 May 2012)

My Russell #3 stays in its sheath, but I carry my V-42 in my teeth...


----------



## GAP (6 May 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I had always thought the Kabar's were issued, my mistake.



They were.....or what we knew as a Kabar, but you were asking about gerber Mk2s


----------



## Dkeh (14 May 2012)

When I first joined the infantry, I carried a foot long antitank KA-BAR. After about 5 minutes, I realized this was a mistake. 

Now, 5 years later, I swear by my Gerber and my 'cricket'. The Gerber was issued, and the CKRT was picked up for cheap. This is the one I have.
http://www.crkt.com/Crawford-NECK-Black-with-Olive-Drab-Cord-Wrap
The wrapping is excessive, but makes it easy to hold through a gloved hand /in the rain. The blade is very thick, so you have no fear of breaking it. The tanto tip is very useful, and I have used it for everything- cutting 550 to digging holes. 

IMO, all you need is a short blade. Unless, of course, you are Scuba Recce Ninja Master Sniper qualified. 

The Gerber (or any multi-tool) is essential in my experience. I can not count the number of times I have heard "Hey does anyone have a Gerber I can use for a 'sec?" I keep mine on a carabiner, hanging from my TV, and it gets used, frequently. 

As other members have said, expect to loose anything you may have. Whether it falls out, gets ripped off, gets stolen, gets broken, or some random guy "borrows it", thing just have a tendency to go missing.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> IMO, all you need is a short blade. Unless, of course, you are Scuba Recce Ninja Master Sniper qualified.


So RECCE platoon, Clearence divers, unarmed combat instructors and snipers are on the okay list for large knives?

Who carries the tomahawks


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2012)

No one carries Tomahawks, they are crew served.  

Big unwieldy things they are until the rockets fire and the guidance package kicks in.....


----------



## Dkeh (14 May 2012)

We had a guy bring a Machete to the field. Everyone laughed at first, then we borrowed it to make improvised defensive positions.

I think we should all be issued battle axes. There is no problem in life you can not solve with the appropriate amount of battle axe.


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> There is no problem in life you can not solve with the appropriate amount of battle axe.



Ok, solve this one:


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> No one carries Tomahawks, they are crew served.
> 
> Big unwieldy things they are until the rockets fire and the guidance package kicks in.....



Checkmate! Well played.


----------



## Danjanou (14 May 2012)

CountDC said:
			
		

> Oh please tell me the PLF has not dropped to the level that they would allow that.





			
				Scott said:
			
		

> You missed the 90's?





			
				CountDC said:
			
		

> With PLF yes, I was an 80's child.



I remember a few "PLF ninja wannabees from the 1980's too"



			
				Tommy said:
			
		

> My belief is that if you want to carry some sort of "High Speed Special Ops Commando Knife" maybe you should apply, pass, and become a "High Speed Special Ops Commando" first....  Over there I never say any of the CSOR or JTF guys I ran across carrying any giant fighting knives...
> 
> Just my .02 though.



Probably hasn't completed the elite underwater knife fighting course yet.  8)

http://www.arrse.co.uk/google.php?cx=partner-pub-1565181133397583%3A3761004041&cof=FORID%3A9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=underwater+knifefighting&siteurl=www.arrse.co.uk%2F&ref=


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 May 2012)

I'd love to carry around a cold steel gladius

Sentries beware


----------



## BernDawg (14 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> We had a guy bring a Machete to the field. Everyone laughed at first, then we borrowed it to make improvised defensive positions.



Isn't that's what the CQ is for?? Or your Vehicle EIS??  ???


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2012)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Isn't that's what the CQ is for?? Or your Vehicle EIS??  ???



You, in fact are correct, however the CQ may not be handy right then and there, PLUS you maybe dismounted, or in the case of my - light infantry. 

As a DSM I should be allowed to carry a sword. Like Exacalibur.


----------



## Dkeh (14 May 2012)

Light infantry. I wish we had vehicles. 

CQ certainly did lots of "field supplies" with them, such as Glowsticks, Generators, Laptops, and Projectors. 

None of which help me cut trees apart, unfortunately.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> Light infantry. I wish we had vehicles.
> 
> CQ certainly did lots of "field supplies" with them, such as Glowsticks, Generators, Laptops, and Projectors.
> 
> None of which help me cut trees apart, unfortunately.



Light Infantry - an oxymoron isn't it?


----------



## Dkeh (14 May 2012)

Tell me about it. Just got a TRG EX in Borden. Decided I would pack "light" for the weekend, seeing as it was nice out. 

One 522 and 6 Batteries later, my ruck was anything but light.


----------



## Danjanou (14 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> You, in fact are correct, however the CQ may not be handy right then and there, PLUS you maybe dismounted, or in the case of my - light infantry.
> 
> As a DSM I should be allowed to carry a sword. Like Exacalibur.



You're Rifles now don't you carry swords instead of bayonets anyway? 8)


----------



## OldSolduer (14 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You're Rifles now don't you carry swords instead of bayonets anyway? 8)



Not like Excalibur 

And we aren't light either.....


----------



## Danjanou (14 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Not like Excalibur
> 
> And we aren't light either.....



I know but you ain't fighting the French anymore






Besides this is what a Rifles RSM looks like.






7 barrels is much better than a pointed bit of metal.  8)


----------



## BernDawg (14 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Not like Excalibur
> 
> And we aren't light either.....


Funny how the "Lighter" the infantry the more you get to carry on your back.....


----------



## aesop081 (14 May 2012)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Funny how the "Lighter" the infantry the more you get to carry on your back.....



Don't forget the 150 lbs of "ultra-lightweight" equipment.


----------



## Danjanou (14 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Don't forget the 150 lbs of "ultra-lightweight" equipment.



You mean like:
Old Light infantry man packed fire support





New light Infantry Man packed fire support





  8)


----------



## GAP (14 May 2012)

Ah....don't be a woose, it just a couple of pounds heavier....someone else can carry the bipod.....


BTW...The sixties including baseplate, tube and ammo were not exactly lightweight after about 10 klicks....(including your own gear). ;D


----------



## Danjanou (15 May 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Ah....don't be a woose, it just a couple of pounds heavier....someone else can carry the bipod.....
> 
> 
> BTW...The sixties including baseplate, tube and ammo were not exactly lightweight after about 10 klicks....(including your own gear). ;D



See when I was in we never hand no fancy schmancy baseplate and bipod for the 60. 8)


----------



## OldSolduer (15 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> See when I was in we never hand no fancy schmancy baseplate and bipod for the 60. 8)



Same here. 

Base plates are for wuss's.


----------



## Dkeh (15 May 2012)

We get to carry the 60, and the Carlo...but no ammo!

And we can't be trusted with the slings for either, apparently. Slings would make us happy and comfortable, which would adversely affect our combat effectiveness, apparently.


----------



## GAP (15 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> See when I was in we never hand no fancy schmancy baseplate and bipod for the 60. 8)



does throwing 60mm rocks count?


----------



## Danjanou (15 May 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> does throwing 60mm rocks count?



we called them molitia rounds  ;D


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 May 2012)

Damnit!

Not sure if it's  karma or not...I lost my SOG seal pup this morning while wading through chest
Deep swamps with overgrown xenophobic  trees while in the field.

Anyone need the seal pup hard case with the hole in the sheath for cutting rope?


----------



## Dkeh (15 May 2012)

My SOG seal pup got stolen from my kit on the G8


----------



## Danjanou (15 May 2012)

Dkeh said:
			
		

> My SOG seal pup got stolen from my kit on the G8



The other problem with non issue kit. Some people are attracted to it and /or if it gets lost the CQMS can't get you an new one.


----------



## Dkeh (15 May 2012)

Too true. It was very handy for the time leading up to it's theft. I killed a lot of 550 cord with it. I also sharpened a stick to make it pointy, and carved my initials into a tree while on an OP (which I later got yelled at for).

Yup, sure was useful.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 May 2012)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> The other problem with non issue kit. Some people are attracted to it and /or if it gets lost the CQMS can't get you an new one.



How true. 

Not only that, lose your knife (or chest rig, boots or other "Gucci" kit you have purchased) and the Crown has no responsibility to replace it.


----------



## Jarnhamar (15 May 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> How true.
> 
> Not only that, lose your knife (or chest rig, boots or other "Gucci" kit you have purchased) and the Crown has no responsibility to replace it.



But the member  does have a responsibility to replace it often enough.


----------



## Rafael (13 Jul 2012)

I'm quite the knife savy person, I pretty much live and breath knives. I'm no "mall ninja," with the need to have a knife to cut people and look cool. However I am incredibly accustomed to carrying a knife on my at damn near all times.

Would I be able to get away with a decent cheap small pocket knife? The Ontario Rat 1 I've heard is a popular choice, with about a 3 inch blade. It would just sit in my pocket and may never see light as I've understood through reading part of this thread. Would that be ok?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jul 2012)

Learn how to wear, and care for, your uniform http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/106701/post-1157215.html#msg1157215 before you start worrying about this other stuff.


----------



## Rafael (13 Jul 2012)

Sure thing. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Maxadia (13 Jul 2012)

Rafael said:
			
		

> It would just sit in my pocket and may never see light as I've understood through reading part of this thread.



Then it would make as much sense to carry one as me taking a chainsaw with me, even though it'd never get used.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Aug 2012)

Couple more knives;

The Dawn Warrior and  Cuma Tak-ri 2 (what?) from Tops Knives.

The latter looks a little crazy but I'm considering the former to replace my Seal Pup- they seem to be about the same size.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2012)

Micarta handles?  Looks like a Kydex sheath, thoughts on if those are worth the $?

The Warrior looks awful lot like the ESEE 5 handle on a Becker 7 blade to me  :nod:.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (29 Aug 2012)

Anyone have any opinions on the Gerber Silver Trident? I'm on the market for a new knife, my Seal Pup met an untimely demise at a Wildfire. . . The Cuma Tak-Ri, I can't help but be consistently reminded of a Kukri. . .


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2012)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Anyone have any opinions on the Gerber Silver Trident?



Aside from my issued multi-tool, I've stayed away from Gerber.  The steel on some of their stuff (7Cr17Mov) is coming out of China and is junk IMO (the Bear Grylls line and that new hunter one, for example).  I was looking at the LMF but you can't get one without a serrrated edge.  I think they need to re-think some of their product line on the knife side of things.   :2c:


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Aug 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Micarta handles?  Looks like a Kydex sheath, thoughts on if those are worth the $?


From personal experience I would sat definitely.



> The Warrior looks awful lot like the ESEE 5 handle on a Becker 7 blade to me  :nod:.


Huge resemblance for sure.  The Dawn Warrior seems a little more aggressive though


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Aug 2012)

I'm going to guess Tak-Ri is one of those oh so clever hybridizations of "tactical"  and "kukri".   I wouldn't buy it just on principle, lol.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2012)

;D  that made me laugh Kat, I went to their site earlier as I'd never heard of it before.

http://www.topsknives.com/product_info.php?cPath=3&products_id=381

"_Introducing the CUMA TAK-RI (Tactical Kukri) fixed combat/sportsman/survival/camp knife with FULL Woodsman-Style handles_."


----------



## Kat Stevens (29 Aug 2012)

Where does the grenade launcher mount on it?


----------



## BadgerTrapper (29 Aug 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Aside from my issued multi-tool, I've stayed away from Gerber.  The steel on some of their stuff (7Cr17Mov) is coming out of China and is junk IMO (the Bear Grylls line and that new hunter one, for example).  I was looking at the LMF but you can't get one without a serrrated edge.  I think they need to re-think some of their product line on the knife side of things.   :2c:



Agreed 100%, I like to think that the Silver Trident is their attempt to get back into the good graces of AVID knife collectors/Military/Law Enforcement/Basically anyone who needs to use the knives on a rigorous or just daily basis. I loved SOG Seal Pup for the fact that I could do just about anything with it. . . Owned it for 2 1/2 years, sharpened it once.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Where does the grenade launcher mount on it?



 >


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Aug 2012)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Agreed 100%, I like to think that the Silver Trident is their attempt to get back into the good graces of AVID knife collectors/Military/Law Enforcement/Basically anyone who needs to use the knives on a rigorous or just daily basis. I loved SOG Seal Pup for the fact that I could do just about anything with it. . . Owned it for 2 1/2 years, sharpened it once.



IMO, it is a nice blade, but alittle pricey for the average Joe (or Jane).  But their 'affordable' stuff like the BG Ultimate knife, they could have skipped the things like the probably useless whistle, the sharpening stone, etc and used better steel.  Kinda takes away from the company "credibility" to me so I looked elsewhere and picked up a Ka-bar BK2 and (aside from the crap out of the box sheath I had to mod) I was happy and felt I got my $90 CAD worth of steel.  It's like a freakin pry-bar with a handle (1/4" wide blade).


----------



## BadgerTrapper (29 Aug 2012)

Thanks, Eye in the Sky. I'm definitely looking into it, I'm on my SEP for a year, though on my days off I'm still going back to my volunteer FF coverage area. I always like to have a decent sized blade on me for Wildlands fires. First thing I do with those knives is paint the handle orange though, just a random thought that I'm throwing out there for you guys.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Aug 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I'm going to guess Tak-Ri is one of those oh so clever hybridizations of "tactical"  and "kukri".   I wouldn't buy it just on principle, lol.



There in lies the cool factor! Kukri's mean business.

I wonder if I could pull it off and keep the CSM off my back...


----------



## Jarnhamar (8 Sep 2012)

Well I finally narrowed it down to either the SOG Seal 2000 or the CRKT FTWS












As far as the Seal 2000, there's an older version which seems to have a wider blade and the newer version which is more sleeker.
I think I actually like the older version (top) better.


----------



## MeatheadMick (10 Sep 2012)

I like the CRKT personally. My everyday knife has always been a folding knife though. For the last few years I've been using a S&W HRT.





My wife's pocket knife is a little 'cuter' a Buck 285 Bantam BLW


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Sep 2012)

I ended up picking up the SOG seal knife- I'll admit it's a hell of a lot bigger than I thought.  Probably too big to carry on ex, at least in the open 

It's a beautiful knife though for sure. It's not as razor sharp as the seal pup seems to be but I figure that's due to the blade size and thickness or something, still extremely sharp.



I looked into a couple of others but just couldn't justify the price.

Chris Reeves Project 1  (Picture shown is project 1 and project 2)
These bad boys were discontinued so their former selling price of about $350 has jumped quite a bit. Found one for $500..







Some other ones which seemed like great blades, just a little out of my price range


Chris Reeves Green Beret.






Spartan Horkos and Harasy 2
(I like the flat dark earth colour of the blade with green handle)











Both spartan blades and the green beret are around the $350 mark.


----------



## MeatheadMick (29 Sep 2012)

Definitely out of my price range for a knife.  Really nice looking blades though, I still prefer a folding knife that I can keep in my pocket, out of sight, out of mind.  Well that and the Smith and Wesson cost me about $30 at a flea market.


----------



## RogersD (6 Nov 2012)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Buddy of mine got one of these (if memory serves) years back from a CF mbr family friend who picked this up at an American PX in Afghanistan...   Either way it's under 4inches and was a really nice knife if one ever has the desire for a nice locking blade.    http://www.crkt.com/M16-14-Desert-Big-Dog-Tan-Tanto-AutoLAWKS-Combo-Edge?&search_id=1073763
> 
> If the OP wants to get his friend a knife, I don't see why you'd need anything more than this.





			
				Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> This is the one knife I carry.



I have the double locking variant of this knife (M16-13DSFG) and it is truly a great tool.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Nov 2012)

Anyone looking for fairly cheap yet nice field knife might take a look at the Mora Clipper 840.  I have one in my outdoor gear for my neck knife, and for the price its a solid knife.  I'd say they are underpriced, but thats me.  I got mine for about $15 US off Ebay.  You can find them in black/red or black/green.

Sharp, decent grip, you can even do some (light) batoning with them (they are not true full tang but still durable).  Easy to touch up with a pocket sharpener. Search for 'em on Ebay and you'll find them.  The sheath isn't bad, all you really need is a ranger band to make sure it won't fall out and you're off to the races.


----------



## chrisf (8 Nov 2012)

What do you mean by a ranger band? Just a rubber band or somthing similar?

I've got a mora razor knife for cable splicing... fantastic, much better and much more reasonably priced then the standard "klein" option (A bit bulkier, but I usually keep in clipped on to my tool bag vs belt) this is the very I've looked at any of their other knives.... do you regularly wear the plastic sheath on a belt???


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Nov 2012)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> What do you mean by a ranger band? Just a rubber band or somthing similar?
> 
> I've got a mora razor knife for cable splicing... fantastic, much better and much more reasonably priced then the standard "klein" option (A bit bulkier, but I usually keep in clipped on to my tool bag vs belt) this is the very I've looked at any of their other knives.... do you regularly wear the plastic sheath on a belt???



WRT the ranger band, yeah, think of an old bicycle tire tube, cut into pieces.  Thats the cheapest way to get/make them, and you can cut various sizes.  I've seen them for sale on Ebay, but a trip/call to your local bike repair shop asking for a few of their tubes they are throwing out works just great.  Just soak or wash them to get the chaulk out.

Ref the wearing of the sheath, no I have mine in my SHTF stuff sack, on a length of 550 cord so I can wear it around my neck.  I thought it  sounded/looked dumb until I tried it, then I realized it was pretty nifty when stationary.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bL9Ft5pqTBU   I won't baton with it like the guy is in the vid, I have a Kabar BK2 for that if needed.  This video is actually the one I found that made me go buy the Clipper 840.  For $15 USD, its a steal IMO.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Nov 2012)

Is the Gerber Mk II still around?

What does a WWII Commando knife sell for these days?


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Nov 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Is the Gerber Mk II still around?



I carried one around for quite a while.  Mostly for my own morale/entertainment.  I grudgingly had to swap it out for something that had a little more utility value. I'm going to keep it sharpened and oiled and give it away as a gift or keep it for my daughter.


----------



## fake penguin (9 Nov 2012)

I hope i'am not going to far off topic here. But to the op, if your going to purchase a non military issue knife, just make sure you have things like a pen and paper with you on hand. I seen a few  sgt/wo lose their heads when they find a new troop with a knife to look cool, but do not have a simple pen and paper to write down orders.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Nov 2012)

fake penguin said:
			
		

> I seen a few  sgt/wo lose their heads when they find a new troop with a knife to look cool, but do not have a simple pen and paper to write down orders.



memorize orders


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Nov 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Is the Gerber Mk II still around?



Yep, going for $129.99 at Cabela's these days.  420HC, not sure what it was before?  Wiki list of blade materials  *Note, the Gerber Bear Grylls and Hunter series of stuff is the (IMO, junk) Mo/Mov stuff.  



> What does a WWII Commando knife sell for these days?



Is this the one?

From Ebay


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Nov 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'm going to keep it sharpened and oiled and give it away as a gift or keep it for my daughter.



Well, she will start dating sooner or later so...


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Nov 2012)

The PPCLI have commissioned a spectacular knife for their upcoming 100th anniversary - the VP 100 from Besh knifes:

https://www.beshknives.com/models.php

It is a truly beautiful blade:


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (10 Nov 2012)

That is one pricey blade.


----------



## ballz (10 Nov 2012)

I met Besh in Newfoundland through a mutual friend's Xmas party a few years ago, he's a true salt of the earth guy. Those pieces are too expensive for the average Joe to use, abuse, and lose in the field, but as a novelty the PPCLI couldn't have picked a better person / knife to celebrate their 100th.


----------



## BernDawg (11 Nov 2012)

Blade making is his passion.


----------



## mattbewblind (10 Mar 2013)

Never go out on an EX without this little guy, great for doing things my multi tool cant

http://www.crkt.com/AG-Russell-Sting-One-piece-Hot-Forged-Double-Razor-Sharp-Edge


----------



## Dissident (14 Mar 2013)

RE: Besh knives.

Bought one almost two years ago as a gift for someone. I still have it, it is too nice to let go.


----------



## mba2011 (14 Mar 2013)

I second that about Besh Knives! I have a XSP-2 that I got as a gift. Besh Knives are expensive but worth every penny. I found that you have to put the time/effort in to keeping it sharp and a well maintained, but show me a knife that doesn't require. 

I have a SOG Trident folder for day to day. I didn't want the hassle of customs and checking with the MP's about the SOG Assisted opening technology that they come with, so I removed the components for the assist. Still a great knife if you're looking for a folder.

http://www.sogknives.com/trident-black-tini.html


----------



## BernDawg (14 Mar 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Is the Gerber Mk II still around?


http://www.amazon.ca/Gerber-22-01874-Knife-Aluminum-Handle/dp/B0017KXAGS

I still have the one I bought years ago at the PX in Ft Lewis. Small chip in the tip from opening ammo crates at -50 up north but other than that it's held up well.


----------

